# Baby Aden, What color is he?!?!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So most of you know that Kita (Gray) and Beau (Blue Roan) had a little stud colt back in June. When he was born there was a huge debate on what color he was, and there still is. 

He LOOKS like a red roan, but if you look very close to his head I think I see some grey coming in. So he might turn grey?? I just don't know but I really want to get his registration papers in, the longer I wait the more it costs. So anyone's opinions would be great! 

Here he is...





































And in these ones you can see, what I think is gray, coming in.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought Red Roan at first glance, but looking closer, I'm totally stuck! he sure is handsome though!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm the same way! I just have no idea!!!!

Thanks though, he is a good looking little man.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He looks like a red roan to me, but I do see what you mean about the grey coming in around his face.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Off first glance, red roan.. but what if he greys out? Actually the Fugly forum is good for this kind of thing. (Mods, please remove the mention of this if you need to, I have no idea if it's okay or not)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard such color called strawberry roan around here. Well.. Not sure how legit is that... Lol! He's VERY cute though...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm glad to see that everyone is just as stumped as I am! Allie I will have to try that forum. 

Kitten a red roan and strawberry roan are the same thing, I would love it if he stays a nice red roan, but I'm not thinking so. But thanks for saying he's cute! He knows it too!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have a definitive answer for you but I'm thinking he is gonna grey out. He may also be coming over for a "sleepover/stay with me party" If you hear a trailer in the night....go back to sleep...You're dreaming.....  

*just because I have a grey fetish doesn't mean I stole him...can't I just borrow him for the next ohhhh....30 years?!?!*


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

he is very cute!!! You could always contact the association... maybe send pictures?? The last couple foals I registered I had to send pictures in (I did it online).

I looked on AQHA and here are some different greys: http://www.aqha.com/magazines/americashorse/coatcolorgalleries/march.html

maybe a rose grey??? I dont know much about greys and how they change color... never lucky enough to own one lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.grullablue.com/colors/gray_roan.htm

I this website is interesting... I think he would be considered a roan though after reading this...good luck!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is beautiful...looks roan to me.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I just wanted to say...I think he looks gorgeous, he's going to be
a stunner when he gets older!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I would say roan :?
But possibly grey too, horses change colour alot... register him as a chameleon :lol: 

Can't you change the colour after registering him?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

After reading the link Angel_Leaguer posted, I'm going to say he is a roan.
When he was first born, he had a lovely appy rump, and there's a picture of a colt that was a roan that has a darker appy-type rump.








Aden:









They do look similar
So i say register him as a red roan


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

thats a strawberry roan  

my friend's horse looks just like that


----------

